# My addiction since Jan 2007



## Hilly (May 24, 2009)

Here is the reason i don't have a house yet....


----------



## miss_primer (May 24, 2009)

You have a very nice collection.  Love the pigments.


----------



## BBJay (May 24, 2009)

The broken shimmerbrick broke my heart, but your collection is very nice. 
I love your palettes. I can tell you like blue


----------



## gigglegirl (May 24, 2009)

awww that poor broken shimmerbrick! I'm in awe of how many bb bricks you own!! nice collection hilly!


----------



## Hilly (May 24, 2009)

thanks!!! Yea...i sad about my Pink SB...i bought it sorta broken and it has now officially died eep!


----------



## mizzbeba (May 24, 2009)

Your broken baby made me say 'oooh no' in my mind.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for sharing though!!


----------



## Nicnivin (May 24, 2009)

Wow, nice collection!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 24, 2009)

I'm lovin' your collection & your traincases.  Where'd you get those babies from?


----------



## meker (May 24, 2009)

Nice collection!!! Hopefully I can get there 1 day.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 24, 2009)

Great collection...Poor lil crushed shimmerbrick!!!


----------



## Hilly (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I'm lovin' your collection & your traincases.  Where'd you get those babies from?_

 
The black one is a sephora one I bought on here and the pink one was a wedding gift LOL...also sephora.


----------



## nunu (May 25, 2009)

Nice collection!!


----------



## Mindy! (May 25, 2009)

you have so many beautiful blue colors! Nice collection!


----------



## RockStar (May 26, 2009)

Nice collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the lipgloss candy jar!


----------



## hawaii02 (May 26, 2009)

A great collection!! I'm amazed at the pigments especially...


----------



## MissResha (May 27, 2009)

oh wowwwwww *drool*!!!


----------



## blinkymei (May 27, 2009)

the lipglasses and lip stuff container filled with the lippies make me think of a kid wanting candy in a candy shop...

your collection is amazing


----------



## n_c (May 27, 2009)

Great collection Hilly!


----------



## Zoffe (May 28, 2009)

I love all the eyeshadows <3


----------



## Ciani (May 28, 2009)

Great collection! I love the BB shimmerbricks! I need to get more of those I only have one so far and it's so pretty!


----------



## BRO0KElynn (May 29, 2009)

I loveee your collection!


----------



## amber_j (May 29, 2009)

Lovely collecton! Thanks for sharing.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blinkymei* 

 
_the lipglasses and lip stuff container filled with the lippies make me think of a kid wanting candy in a candy shop...

your collection is amazing_

 
I love the cookie jar filled with lipglasses! It just looks like a jar full of fun.


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2009)

Great collection! Thanks for sharing


----------



## jessicalovesmac (May 31, 2009)

Really great collection. How did you like that Jen Lancaster book? I love her stuff!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 31, 2009)

wow nice.. i love ur collection


----------



## Hilly (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jessicalovesmac* 

 
_Really great collection. How did you like that Jen Lancaster book? I love her stuff!_

 
I LOVE all her books!!! PIP was awesome!!


----------



## Choupinette28 (Jun 1, 2009)

Really nice collection


----------



## User49 (Jul 7, 2009)

I love your collection! I only have one BObbie Brown bronzer thing in the rose shade. WHich other ones do u rate? I also LOVE the traincase! xx


----------

